# What to do about sheets that pill?



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

I have the worst luck with pilly sheets. It's like sleeping on sand. I purchased a nice set of sheets from Overstock.com and within a few washings, the sheets pilled. I called the company and was told that I shouldn't use fabric softner. I had never heard that before. 

I just purchased another set of sheets and will wash separately and not add fabric softner to see if that solves the problem, but thought I'd ask here.

Anyone else have a problem with pilly sheets? I've even tried shaving the pills off with a razor but that doesn't work very well. Any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I have the same problem! I finally started buying used sets at second hand stores & yard sales. I figure if the still look like they have plenty of life in them but have been washed and didn't pill, they won't for me either. I wash with lots of bleach & HOT water before using.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's the quality of the thread in the sheets. I finally started buying high thread count, long fiber sheets. Yes, they are expensive, but they are dreamy to sleep on, and they will last the rest of my life. Sorta like buying a good car instead of a clunker.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Rose said:


> It's the quality of the thread in the sheets. I finally started buying high thread count, long fiber sheets. Yes, they are expensive, but they are dreamy to sleep on, and they will last the rest of my life. Sorta like buying a good car instead of a clunker.


I second that--the lower the thread count, the more likely the sheets are to pill. The use of fabric softener has nothing to do with it  But, I myself prefer flannel :angel: ah.....


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Rose and ruby_jane have hit it on the head. Don't buy sheets that are under 300 count... technically 200 is a good sheet set or used to be, but I have had some trouble with that thread count also. I buy sheets when they are on sale and get a high thread count - 300 is fine. The sheets stay smooth and wash wonderfully. Otherwise if you do have a high thread count sheet and they are telling you that the fabric softener is a problem I'd say horse hockey to that and change where I purchased my stuff.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

What is the fiber content of your sheets? I purchase 400+count/!00% cotton sheets and have never had them pill. If I purchase high count and poly -cotton blend they ALWAYS pill. And I know nothing that will stop the pill. I used a sweater 'shaver' on a set I had in the 80's.. Learned my lesson and never again...Debbie


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

100% cotton should never pill. The poly is what will pill.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Rose said:


> It's the quality of the thread in the sheets. I finally started buying high thread count, long fiber sheets. Yes, they are expensive, but they are dreamy to sleep on, and they will last the rest of my life. Sorta like buying a good car instead of a clunker.


Yup!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.egyptiancottonbedsheets.com


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

What everybody else said  And if you don't want to spend a fortune you can go to Kmart and buy Martha Stewart's everyday 3 star (or above) 100% cotton sheets. I've had mine for years and they still feel new.

RedTartan


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

My 100% cotton any thread count never pill. And I have some sheets that are 50 years old.


----------



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

I have been buying sheets with a high thread count (300+) thinking that was the problem, but maybe these sheets actually contain polyester and that's what is pilling. Nothing more dissappointing that buying 400 or 500 count sheets and having to sleep on pills. 

I just bought a 500 ct. set and am washing them separate from anything else and no fabric softner. We'll see how that works.

Thanks for all the input. I knew I could count on the forum.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

okiemom said:


> 100% cotton should never pill. The poly is what will pill.


:doh: I totally forgot about that too!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Jenn said:


> My 100% cotton any thread count never pill. And I have some sheets that are 50 years old.


We buy high quality sheets and have never had a pilling problem, but I don't think any of them made it past about ten years without wearing thin in places. Must be all that action they are subject to


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I found a sheet set at the thrift store friday.New in the package,it was a Cannon Royal family.Very old but still new,had been packed in mothballs.Top and fitted bottom for 6.00.It was wraped around a card to hang in the closet,with a color guide on it,offering a booklet on making stuff with towels for only 10 cents to cover postage.
Thrift stores are a good place to look for sheets,sometimes you can get new things.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I buy most of my sheets at Kohls.com as they often have good quality sheets (300+ count 100% cotton) on sale quite often.

My question is...do you iron your sheets? Mine are often quite wrinkled, especially at the top edge.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

If your pilled fitted sheets are the same (print, color) on the underside, put them on upside down. I have a set of brushed cotton sheets which I didn't want to replace yet. I was surprised when they pilled because I thought they were good quality sheets. So, since they are a solid color, I just put them on the bed upside down. (pills next to the mattress cover)

I would also like to know why the top few inches of the flat sheet wrinkles.


----------



## Pansies4me (Aug 26, 2004)

We went to 300+ count, all cotton sheets about five years ago and would never go back to anything else! I iron my sheets and we affectionately call it "Hotel Night" when the sheets are freshly laundered and pressed. There is NOTHING like it! :dance: 

Sallie


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

Throw them out and get sheets that are as close to 100% cotton as possible. 

80% is my cotton minimum. More expensive? Yes. Worth it? YES!

The poly/man-made fibers are what pill.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

The problem is the fiber content of the sheets. 100% cotton will not pill. Fabric with "man made" fiber blends (polyester, rayon, etc.) will pill, no matter what you do or how you wash it.

Also, the higher the thread count, the better for this, as it's a tighter weave and less likely to shed the little fibers that "pill" after a while.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Now I know what Im gonna ask Santa for Xmas !!


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

So, call back the mfgr you got that bogus answer from and get a real answer! Have them explain scientifically why using fabric softener is supposed to tame the poly. I bet they don't have an answer! 

pat


----------



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

Secon that Marta Stewart 3 star or better I have had mine more than 10 years now. I alternate weeks with another set of 100% cotton 500 TC sateen but I can't remember who makes them.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I am totally stating that I don't understand the term 'pilling', but then again I do not use sheets to sleep. I have slept in dirt holes before, just being indoors is a treat.

There is a foam mattress here, thats enough for me, but of course I sleep fully clothed. Its a Viet Nam thing. I have no idea of your sensitivities. There is no understanding of your conceptions here.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

pilling is were it gets little bitty 'balls' of the fabric that are still a part of the garment....some clothes do it too. almost like a thread gets pulled and rubbed into a small ball....these pill sized balls are attached to the sheet and will not just pull off...

another example is when a rope frays....this is what the material does and then those small frayed peices get tangled into small balls

Hope this helps Mitch!
Rachel


----------

